# Another Lowes bag target build



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

I got the idea from a few posts on here. I had collected some sheet foam from work over the last several months knowing one day I was going to build a target. This morning I grabbed the Lowes bag and got busy.


Really simple. I just cut several layers of foam 2 foot by 3 foot and stacked them on the bottom of the bag. I have an old pillow laying around that no one uses. It's as hard as a brick and feels like a dead body lol. I cut foam to fit around the perimeter of the bag so that the pillow could sit center of the entire finished block.

I folded up an old rug and zip-tied it to the open side of the bag. Using the bottom side of the bag as the target face allows the rug to be the back panel which keeps the arrows from completely passing thru the target. Works like a champ. 

Paper tune rack next...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ospreydog7561 (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## ifrit617 (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice target. Gives me some ideas.

Jon


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been shooting this thing pretty heavy the last few days. The more I shoot it the more I like it. It's not a super compressed foam. It's more of an open cell which makes it easier to pull arrows from.

The foam was free from shipping crates at work. I used some Daisy target stickers and just spray painted the whole thing black over the stickers. It literally cost me ten bucks for the Lowes bag and that was it. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice. Just getting back on here after some time away and the first one Ive seen. How long are these lasting?


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just built this one, so I honestly can't speak to durability. Mine will stay in the garage so weather shouldn't be an issue. 

If I had to guess, prolonged sun and moisture exposure will probably dry out and crack the outer layer at some point...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Passage (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHX12 (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice build. How thick would you say the rug was that you zip tied on top?


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

PHX12 said:


> Nice build. How thick would you say the rug was that you zip tied on top?


About 1/8" - 3/16". I doubled it over twice, so there's 4 layers of rug total. I'm paper tuning at about 12 feet right now and the arrows will not go through the rug on the back wall. I feel it's pretty stout, honestly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TargetPanic911 (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## torker0812 (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I made several of these. They work great but you cannot leave them outside when not in use. The weather eats up the covering pretty fast. I only got one season out of them.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> I made several of these. They work great but you cannot leave them outside when not in use. The weather eats up the covering pretty fast. I only got one season out of them.
> View attachment 6346437


I made mine about a quarter of the size of the bag. I just stuffed the bag pretty tight and it stops all the arrows. It is much light this way and I can move them around. Just remember to keep them indoors.


----------



## Greek31789 (Dec 28, 2017)

If you don't have access to foam at work where is the best place to find it cheap or for free? I have been going through targets 1/month and need to come up with a cheaper way to get my practice in.


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

Old t shirts, rags and jeans. Burlap. Just remember to cut out the metal parts of the jeans....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

RGV hunter said:


> I made several of these. They work great but you cannot leave them outside when not in use. The weather eats up the covering pretty fast. I only got one season out of them.
> View attachment 6346437


If you paint the bag, it blocks the UV rays. Believe it or not, the paint will last all summer long.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

mainehunt said:


> If you paint the bag, it blocks the UV rays. Believe it or not, the paint will last all summer long.


Well, too late, they are in the trash. I am not gonna try it with that material again. Funny thing though is my rinehart target is still going and it's at least 6 years old and it stays outside rain or shine. All I have done is replace the core once. I think I am just gonna invest in a couple more Rineharts and be done with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## napper (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoelG (Oct 6, 2017)

Bought this at Tractor Supply - something like $15. A little heavy, but works great as a target and now work except picking it up. Bought it in late fall so I haven’t used it a lot. This idea was posted here before. The other post said it was durable and it seems to be so far.


----------



## chuckhanisch (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Grand Passage (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone ever filled one of these bags with foam or used foam as a filler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Grand Passage said:


> Anyone ever filled one of these bags with foam or used foam as a filler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the arrows go right through them. Use clothing instead. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

get shrink wrap from pallets. Its AMAZING how well it stops stuff, and how easy arrow removal is.. When mine hets a lil chewed up, I stuff a few used water softener salt bags in to give it a lil mor fill.


----------



## arrowslinger11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Cool idea


----------



## Trcrow25 (Oct 23, 2016)

Now that’s what I’m talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 30, 2017)

I use cheap moving blankets. I folded several times and stacked them inside my backstop. A local discount supply business had them on sale.


----------



## DXTJOE (Feb 27, 2011)

very cool thanks!


----------



## NWhunt (Dec 28, 2018)

tagged. Great idea!


----------



## loops (Jan 14, 2019)

Good idea, might have to build one like this.


----------



## Flambowski (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice work. Would love to know of a good source for the facing material. Used shrink wrap, grocery bags, and burlap scraps stuffed in this material work awesome for targets


----------



## shawn598 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice build!


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I have had good luck using silt fence as facing material. Seems to work best when backed with two layers of heavy duty cardboard, from appliance boxes, etc Stay away from the crappy asian type of recycled cardboard


----------



## RCUSITALO (Feb 5, 2019)

I have access to tons of scrap plastic that will work great for this at work. I am gonna make two in next few weeks.


----------



## A.Phillips (Nov 11, 2018)

I need to do this. Just sent an arrow out the wall of my trailer house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Badguy5898 (May 6, 2016)

Great idea, I will keep it in mind when I need a new target.


----------



## JFGIII (Nov 24, 2018)

Awesome ideas


----------



## beinborn988 (Feb 10, 2019)

looks like a great target


----------



## Bow Str (Apr 18, 2015)

Love the shrink wrap idea, good info.


----------



## Flattbottom (Aug 23, 2009)

I think I may have to try the shrink wrap idea.


----------



## kfili (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks good, I need to update mine, finally shot it out after about a year


----------



## UTElkhunter (Nov 6, 2018)

Awesome idea and build!! How much would you estimate it weighs?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I would say about 25 to 30 pounds. I never weighed them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

Stuffed a box full of used plastic wrap from pallets of items. And then ducktaped the whole box for sturdines. Taped a grain bag around 2 sides and make a some targets. Total cost of $4 for the ducktape. Haven't shot too many shots yet due to the weather.


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

My girlfriend got my plastic wrap from her job, but if you went to a Wal-Mart around unloading time I imagine they would give you the wrap as well since they just toss it.


----------



## Fdalebowhunter7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## tommy d (Aug 10, 2006)

pretty slick


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

Neat Idea


----------



## iknifeducks (Aug 18, 2018)

Tagged


----------



## Glockowner (Jan 28, 2016)

Good ideas. I have a large seed back that was reduced in capacity to 4' X 4' X 2' that is filled with plastic wrap from shipping.


----------



## Jewell12 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 14, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

thank you for sharing. love that they have handles!


----------



## rawhammer01 (Jan 10, 2019)

nice


----------



## psiAddict (Jan 10, 2017)

Would have never thought of this.


----------



## cmac_attack (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## e30user (Feb 13, 2019)

That looks great.


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

For those asking, the original target in the thread weighs about 25lbs. It's really dependent on what you use for filler. Most of my weight came from the heavy rug I folded up for the back. 

It's really held up. I use it at short distance in the garage paper tuning for myself and a couple buddies. I also like it at long distance. The size works well reaching out to 60+ yds 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## luiromcor (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice targets!


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Great idea Need to make one myself. Thanks for posting


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

good setup and idea


----------



## stickman48 (Nov 14, 2011)

I may have to try that now


----------



## dschaaf3983 (Jan 9, 2016)

New project for me. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

Very Nice


----------



## Piratehawk (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a Storm archery bag target hanging in my garage and recently managed to shoot an arrow into the wall after it passed through the target...all the filling they use had settled to the bottom of the bag so a center shot allowed the arrow to go through. It went through the target then into the wall about 4-6" behind it. It is about 8" from the wall. Have to avoid this.

When people use shrink wrap are you stuffing it as tightly as you can? In the design of the OP is the rug and pillow stuffed tight and from what direction are you shooting it?

I have about 18" of total depth I'd like to stick to but absolutely cannot put another arrow into my garage wall so a pass through is not an option. What are my options?


----------



## pmullens1985 (Feb 9, 2019)

How this working so far? Holding up wise


----------



## nzabel18 (Feb 27, 2019)

What lb bow do you shoot? Seems like anything over 50 would blow through something like this?


----------



## Hot_Rod51 (Jul 4, 2017)

70 lbs

Holds up well. Nothing will penetrate through. The foam, yes, but the 4 layers of rug keep any arrow from penetrating the back of the target. 

Most of it's use is at short distance. 

I'll try to remember to take a picture and post here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbrazier (Sep 9, 2014)

how much abbuse will these hold up too need something for a short indoor range.


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

That’s slick, simple and cheap!


----------



## cemorales (Oct 10, 2018)

wow! love that idea.


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

It looks good!


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I have a Storm archery bag target hanging in my garage and recently managed to shoot an arrow into the wall after it passed through the target...all the filling they use had settled to the bottom of the bag so a center shot allowed the arrow to go through. It went through the target then into the wall about 4-6" behind it. It is about 8" from the wall. Have to avoid this.
> 
> When people use shrink wrap are you stuffing it as tightly as you can? In the design of the OP is the rug and pillow stuffed tight and from what direction are you shooting it?
> 
> I have about 18" of total depth I'd like to stick to but absolutely cannot put another arrow into my garage wall so a pass through is not an option. What are my options?


the target I made with plastic wrap yes I packed it as tight as I could.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Clever


----------



## Hawkitwins (Jan 22, 2019)

Making mine now


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

I love all the people commenting just to get their post count up :thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Tbuckus (Feb 12, 2018)

Good idea


----------



## Jaybrooks (Feb 21, 2019)

That's a great idea.


----------



## flat49 (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Coreyjordan11 (Jul 19, 2015)

great idea


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thats a good idea! I gotta make one


----------



## trapping4u2 (Mar 18, 2018)

good job


----------



## Bogle (Aug 12, 2017)

MAy have to give this a try . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaydenluke (Jul 1, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to take some of the insulation sheets, cut them down and compress them some how to make a target.


----------



## Zoomie86 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## tcb247 (Mar 13, 2013)

RGV hunter said:


> I made several of these. They work great but you cannot leave them outside when not in use. The weather eats up the covering pretty fast. I only got one season out of them.
> View attachment 6346437



you can get a rubber paint from home depo to protect it from the sun., They sell it in a spray can. PLASTIC DIP!


----------



## Manufan20 (Apr 15, 2017)

Cool idea.


----------



## Bencattin (Oct 5, 2018)

Going to Lowes to find a Bag


----------



## loggie34 (Jul 8, 2019)

good idea


----------



## IrBrute (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Bookmarked


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

tcb247 said:


> you can get a rubber paint from home depo to protect it from the sun., They sell it in a spray can. PLASTIC DIP!


Good idea. Gonna try that next time. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

that is a very good idea i think i will try some thing similar


----------



## Jim Baker (May 31, 2016)

Great Idea there.


----------



## nirv996 (May 8, 2019)

I will have to try it. 
Thanks for the idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

